
North Korea on a Bun: The Legendary Koryo Burger - JumpCrisscross
http://www.latimes.com/world/asia/la-fg-north-korea-koryo-burger-201704210421-story.html?utm_source=Today%27s+Headlines&utm_campaign=231b665405-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2016_12_12&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_b04355194f-231b665405-80983953
======
novia
> "But what else would they serve? You can’t give everyone a bibimbap [...]"

That's exactly what Korean Air does. I've never had a better in flight meal.

[http://www.inflightfeed.com/ireviewkorean-airlines-
inflight-...](http://www.inflightfeed.com/ireviewkorean-airlines-inflight-
meal-review-24-07/)

